# Just got the HD-A2



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Just got it today before work at BB. I work till 8pm so its gonna be a loonnnnggg day LOL

Once I get home I get everything running, I bought Miami Vice as well to test it out.

~Bobby


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Bob! 

Great movie too... :T


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The five freebies I am gonna get will be

Constantine
The Rundown
Four Brothers
Perfect Storm
Chronicles of Riddick (have the SD DVD so it should be interestin to compare)

I am gona get a HDMI cable (from PartsExpress.com) ASAP but for now its Component Video, my STR-DG800 only does HDMI video so its Optical no matter what, till I grab a STR-DG910 or if a new proposed Sony ES with 3 or more HDMI comes out.

~Bobby


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I just finished watching Miami Vice and wow thats about what I can say...

Everything looked extremely sharp, text and things on monitors and walls and just ever little itty bitty detail was there and just amazing. HDTV is good but wow this is amazing....not sure I can look at DVDs the same again :holycow: 

~Bob


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I went back to Best Buy with the Circuit City ad and griped a bit and got the run around :rant: :boxer: 

So I went to another Best Buy 20 mins away and talked to a GM and she let me PICK the four free movies! :jump: :jump: :jump: 

So i got 

The Thing
King Kong
The Departed
Babel

EDIT: Jut got done watching The Thing, and if it weren't for the fact that I know it was made in 1982 and the fact that the styles of hair music were late 70s early 80ish that this movie was made yesterday. Only minor 35mm film blips like hair, dust etc came across other than that it was 7/10 image and 8/10 audio. I give Miami Vice 9/10 image and 8/10 audio for sure.

Also here is a link to an AVS post that someone is host the firmware updates to burn to CD and it worked perfectly.

AVS Post


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The firmaware update went smooth.

Also did some serious comparing and here is my mini review thus far.

I own King Kong HD-DVD and my folks the SD-DVD. I poped the SD-DVD into my changer to see what the difference was between the HD and SD. The SD upconverted was good but not magical. Alot of the scaling just made some details sharper but added noticible edg enhancement errors specifically on reds. On my changer it was like 50% of the HD-DVD version in terms of overall quality.

So this got my curiousity going. I did a comparison of the SD-DVD on both the changer and the HD-A2 and the HD-A2 had far less issues with edge enhancement and was closer to 60% of the quality of the HD-DVD version. Not as good but better still. 

EDIT: I found a cheap optical splitter and optical to Coaxial Converter hopefully they can work if I decide to sell the changer.

~Bobby


----------

